# Utah game in Vegas



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone else going? Our good friends that are season ticket holders had a couple people bail on game tickets so they offered them to us. Room is already taken care of etc, so we're going down to hang out and watch some football. Staying at the MGM, driving down tomorrow afternoon... should be a good time. Folks are accusing me of becoming a Ute fan.... I just tell em I like college football so it wouldn't matter if it was Idaho State, I'd probably still go. :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Man that sounds like fun!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Have fun and enjoy the game. Sam Boyd Stadium is a POS. Just crappy production quality of games there. But the utahutes will roll all over UNLV. I look for them to win by 3 TDs.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Have fun and enjoy the game. Sam Boyd Stadium is a POS. Just crappy production quality of games there. But the utahutes will roll all over UNLV. I look for them to win by 3 TDs.


Crappy for football games but a great stadium for monster trucks!


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

I have to second the stadium is bad sentiment, picture a live game ran as poorly as a MTN network broadcast.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Have fun and enjoy the game. Sam Boyd Stadium is a POS. Just crappy production quality of games there. But the utahutes will roll all over UNLV. I look for them to win by 3 TDs.


What do you mean... POS? Is the stadium just crappy or are you talking just about how they run the games there? Can you actually buy alcohol at the stadium or is it on the campus so its a no-no? I'm excited to go see somewhere new and catch the game but also just excited because its been forever since we really went somewhere just for fun (the wife and I anyway). Should be a good time... We might stop in Cedar on the way home so Plotty.. we might be by to see you, if you're not in church. :wink:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> What do you mean... POS? Is the stadium just crappy or are you talking just about how they run the games there?


Yes and yes. The stadium is pretty run down. Especially compared to the facilities at BYU and UofU. The game production is really bad - lighting, sound system, scoreboards, replays, etc.... As an entertainment event, it is very poor production quality. Either that, or I'm just used to how well things are done at BYU and UofU.

I think they sell beer there - I'm not sure. I don't drink so I haven't paid attention to that. But it is heck and gone from UNLV campus so I don't think that would be an issue. But the parking lot is WAY close - and there is a pretty good tailgating lot - at least there was for the Vegas Bowl last year so if you want to enjoy your beverage at your car, its not a far walk.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, the game was pretty good.... see what you mean about the stadium Gary... but I kinda liked the whole back to the bench thing. I also liked the selling alcohol thing as well but it wound up in several Utah folks who CLEARLY couldn't handle higher grade alcohol getting escorted out of the stadium by the cops. Stupid thing was, there were more Utah fans than UNLV fans I'm pretty sure (or close to) so the Utah folks that got to leave were fighting with other Utah people... idiots. The place sure was way out in BFE for sure. I have had a great time with great folks on this trip though.... I'll for sure be coming down for the next one as well.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I like Sam Boyd Stadium for two reasons: first and foremost is the back on the bench thing. It's so nice not to have to carry in a stadium seat. Secondly, there's not a bad seat in the house! The highest seat in the place is like 25 rows closer than in Provo. I went to bowl games against Cal and Oregon and I really enjoyed both trips.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is true. All the benches have backs, and more legroom too than in LES or RES. Glad the utahutes won.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

You lucky dog Riley. That would have been a awesome game to go to.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> You lucky dog Riley. That would have been a awesome game to go to.


I've got nice friends who know how much I love college football so they make sure I have every opportunity to go and watch Utah play if there is a spare ticket. They also make sure I get the full array of propaganda to try and turn me into a Utah fan.... which is kinda entertaining for all of us.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > You lucky dog Riley. That would have been a awesome game to go to.
> ...


Tell them to keep at it. Some day you will come to your senses!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Tell them to keep at it. Some day you will come to your senses!!!! :mrgreen:


 :lol: Oh, you know I'll pass that on. They'll be all about reminding me you said that too just to try and make their point.


----------

